# Bandaid - brownhills need you!



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

brownhills newark need a RV salesman.....someone needs to show them how to treat people, just what you need a weekend job??

You know I always look out for ya!! :wink:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Honey, sorry about the delay in the reply, but I has been busy all day.

( Playing Host to Grace Jones........Fresian, Jersey, in case her agent or reprentatives reading...)

Thanks for the thought, now, work for Brownhills,...........lets see, 


No. Cant, wouldnt, shant.

Now, if I had some Euro Millions tix that worked, I'd consider a little venture of me own.



Speaking of Lotto type ticket...I went into the shop near the festival, and said to the lady behiind the counter..


" please may I have 4 euro millions tickets. Lucky dips, different numbers. and may I have the ones, where you get your money back if you dont win."


Bless her, she actually looked all over the terminal for the right buttons before she twigged...... 8O


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

now now, that was a little unkind to the 'locals'. It was probably a 'local shop for local people'......

As for grace Jones........ugh.

Just thought with your gift for diplomacy and tact you would be the right person to sort out Brownhills............not!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the " gift for diplomacy and tact. " if only.

One thing I learned many moons ago and in another life is that it can be safer to be polite and courteous to people. This is a principle I have struggled with for years, and seems to be more difficult the older I get. 

However, mostly, I reckon it works........but, unless the Brownhills company made me a Public Relations improvement director and gave me carte blanche to introduce new stuff, and actually supported that, it would be a waste of time....their problem, as I see it..( and in fact I only see it from the probably biased posts and threads on the forum, i.e. only from our side of the arguments, which is Brownhills choice) there's so many people with issues, which to them are so great, they wouldnt be satisfied with the reply, we're going to change, it may take some time. 

the only thing to do would be to learn from Swift, who came on the forum, addressed the individual problems as and when they came up, and after a few months began to see their method bear fruit. 

So as far as Brownhills, not only do they need to change, they need to be seen to change. Even 5 customer issues sorted out publically on this forum would show benefit. 



thats a big post to a comical thread...............sorry.


----------

